# Wiring help



## Chris Facente (May 17, 2021)

Group,

I am installing a GA from a 1994 Sentra in a 1986 Pulsar. My wiring diagrams for the coil and distributor give me three wires on the coil and one to the distributor I have only two wires on the coil and four on the distributor.
Can anyone tell me what the wires are so I can hook up the coil and distributor?
Distributor wires are :
Blue
orange with a blue tracer
Black 
Yellow

Coil wires are
Green with white dots
Brown with white dots
.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

So the coil and distributer are from 86 or 94 ?


----------



## Chris Facente (May 17, 2021)

Both are from the 1994. I did find I can still use my super coil but I still do not know which wire is the trigger wire on the distributor. I could use the multimeter but any assistance would be helpful.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Chris Facente said:


> Both are from the 1994. I did find I can still use my super coil but I still do not know which wire is the trigger wire on the distributor. I could use the multimeter but any assistance would be helpful.


I might be able to find my 97 FSM with wiring diagram but its on an un connected hard drive. Will get back to you tomorrow. might have earlier ones as well.


----------

